# Rear Camber Shim Gods chime in please!!



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok I have read this write up a couple times now (http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4394335) and I wanna add -2 degrees by stacking two -1 degree shims (obviously), so my question is about the spacers/washer that he uses. 
1. do you really need them? just curious 
2. how many and were would i need to run for the -2 instead of just the -1 like he used.

any help would be greatly appreciated 
pic for chicks 




_Modified by ProjekBomb at 3:08 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Rear Camber Shim Gods chime in please!! (ProjekBomb)*

in for some insight as well...


----------



## Static-- (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Rear Camber Shim Gods chime in please!! (Still Fantana)*

x3


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

get some EZ-SHIM'S at 1.5 degs of camber each run 2 and get 3 degs


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (LiL ShuteS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_get some EZ-SHIM'S at 1.5 degs of camber each run 2 and get 3 degs









already have my shims just need to know just need to know how many washers i need to run on top and both bottom sides???


----------



## EasyTarget (Sep 11, 2007)

2 degrees? Thats it?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: (EasyTarget)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EasyTarget* »_2 degrees? Thats it?









haha nice... Ya it's a daily so nothing to
crazy for now...


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *LiL ShuteS* »_get some EZ-SHIM'S at 1.5 degs of camber each run 2 and get 3 degs










u got a link?


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1.8jettie)*

so does anyone have an answer??


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

depending on how much camber you want determins how many to use on the bottom. i used washers from home depot. 2 on the bottom two bolts and one on the upper forward bolt for toe. the toe is what killed the camber for me. (i took the washers out, no more camber) in order for me to tuck all the tire in the rear, i could only use one shim for toe which wasnt enough and eat through the tires pretty quick, shoulda used two, but like i said, it didnt camber enough for my liking. youll also have to put washers on the lower bolt for the caliper mount since it bolts to the beam side of the rear hub. itll make more sense once you tear it apart. just play with washers and what not, youll figure it out.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Rear Camber Shim Gods chime in please!! (Still Fantana)*

also in for insight..


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_depending on how much camber you want determins how many to use on the bottom. i used washers from home depot. 2 on the bottom two bolts and one on the upper forward bolt for toe. the toe is what killed the camber for me. (i took the washers out, no more camber) in order for me to tuck all the tire in the rear, i could only use one shim for toe which wasnt enough and eat through the tires pretty quick, shoulda used two, but like i said, it didnt camber enough for my liking. youll also have to put washers on the lower bolt for the caliper mount since it bolts to the beam side of the rear hub. itll make more sense once you tear it apart. just play with washers and what not, youll figure it out. 

















hmm i kinda see were your coming from.. so really the washers add more camber as well??


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

OP.... Did you send the diy posted a pm instead of posting? NOPE!
How many washers you will need will depend on your current setup... But I would estimate that 3 on the bottom would work. But you might need 2 on the top vw the 1 that I used.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_OP.... Did you send the diy posted a pm instead of posting? NOPE!
How many washers you will need will depend on your current setup... But I would estimate that 3 on the bottom would work. But you might need 2 on the top vw the 1 that I used.
 







um YES as a matter of fact I did FYI.. he said he wasn't sure that I mite have to double what used maybe not or maybe just have to double the bottom. So I made a post cuz I'm sure I'm not the only one with these ques and not everyone knows everything about camber and toe. Just trying to get my info from more than one place thanx though. 


_Modified by ProjekBomb at 6:25 AM 9-2-2009_


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

the whole point with washers or "camber shims" is to space out the bottom of the rear hub causing the wheel to camber negatively. the beam stay the same, just the bottom of the hub kicks out. common sense. best way to do something like this is to turn the computer off and go out and take it apart. there was no one running them to my knowledge when i put them in, and i just went and took it all apart, and figured it out by looking at what i had to work with. i dont know how much your trying to camber it in given your wheels poke a WHOLE bunch, but just a friendly tip, get longer bolts for the bottom bolts (the ones that receive the washers) for peace of mind and added safety. put your car back together, drive it down your street and come back and tweak it. no more bickering, get to work.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

Actually, you didnt! (hint, I am the diy poster)
What I said in my most recent post in this thread is that you will have to feel it out. But a bunch of washers and fit them in, you will notice when its straight with the rotor.


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_the whole point with washers or "camber shims" is to space out the bottom of the rear hub causing the wheel to camber negatively. the beam stay the same, just the bottom of the hub kicks out. common sense. 

this is what i needed to know haha







thanx man much appreciated..


----------



## ProjekBomb (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Actually, you didnt! (hint, I am the diy poster)
What I said in my most recent post in this thread is that you will have to feel it out. But a bunch of washers and fit them in, you will notice when its straight with the rotor.

I did im not saying i did 2 days ago prob more like 1.5-2 months ago. but I get what your saying now, i have to use the washers to match the carrier to the new angle of the caliper per say..


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

why not try something like the ones pictured here
http://www.vag-tuner.com/acata....html
i think they are sold by spc stack 2 of the 1 degree shims. and might need one of the toe shims. i would rather use a full contact shim than washers.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*

I love having adjustable control arms in the rear.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjekBomb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjekBomb* »_
I did im not saying i did 2 days ago prob more like 1.5-2 months ago. but I get what your saying now, i have to use the washers to match the carrier to the new angle of the caliper per say..

no problem.


----------



## Bolino (Mar 1, 2009)

Im proberlly being a bit thich here but im assuming the shims or washers go behind the rear hub where the hub bolts to the beam. If so can this be done on a passat b5


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (Bolino)*

yes, goes between hub (spindle) and the beam end. it can be done on any fixed beam rear. scion xb's do it too and i imagine many other makes and models. ive had them on my mk1 for 8 months or so and no problems. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (uberdork)*









drop and camber..


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

yikes... that looks a little sketchy, no?


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (hyphytrain203)*

yo hyphytrain you sold your car?& why what do you have now?


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*

two -1 stacked shims from eurosport


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (1LIFEtoDuB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1LIFEtoDuB* »_yo hyphytrain you sold your car?& why what do you have now?









i actually just bought newswarts (sp?) old gti... not really too sure what im going to do with it yet though, hah


----------

